# WD elements play .MKV problem... (VIDEO PROBLEM)



## Eraiserhead (Apr 24, 2011)

I am realy nooby in WD tec so far, but i have realy anoying problem...
So, i resolve dts-ac3 problem, and that's done...
Now I have bigger issue... And that's when I play any .mkv, or .mp4 file on my WD elements play 1tb, picture isn't going smooth,,, in fact it is stucking all the time, for a tiny period of time,,, like, I can watch it but, it drives me insane...
I don't know hot to say what it looks like in words,,, but I hope you have the idea...
I tryed to update firmware,,, done that...
Realy don't know what to do anymore...
I am sorry for my bad English,,, but I think we understand eachother...
TY all for help...
Stay safe!!!


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try defragmenting the WD Elements drive, as heavy fragmentation can cause what you've described, especially if the drive has never been defragmented recently.

Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> System Tools >> Disk Defragmenter


----------



## Eraiserhead (Apr 24, 2011)

ty for help,
done defrag, but it doesn't help 
any other solution...???
are there codecs for wd elements play, separetly from firmware???


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Do the videos play crappy if they are on your internal drive?


----------



## Eraiserhead (Apr 24, 2011)

no, it works all fine on booth PC and MAC...
well on MAC not so good, cause I don't have codecs still...


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Are these files 1080p and what connection does your external use?


----------



## Eraiserhead (Apr 24, 2011)

HDMI ofc...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

unsupported format. While the WD will play mkv files, there are limitations. You will need to experiment to see what does and doesn't work, then ensure all of your files meet the specs of the files that work. 

"MKV" support does NOT mean it will play ALL mkv files.


----------



## anti2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I had the same problem with WD Elements Play. I used a cheap hdmi cable between the WD Elements Play and my TV and experienced that the movie was not playing smoothly.
(But The mkv file I was playing with the device plays smoothly on other player even on my computer. )
First I thought that the hard drive is too slow to transmit the data of the high definition movie but then I just plugged the WD device to the TV with its USB cable, so that to TV could actually play the movie. Well, the movie was being played smoothly by the TV. 

- Can the cheap HDMI cable be the problem here?
If so then what is a HDMI cable of high quality? What brand should I puchase?

I'll try the device with other mkv files to see whether this is about an unsupported mkv file.

2. As an other problem, I experienced a black box in the lower right corner whenever I play a video with the WD Elements Play. The black box is not there when I use an other player. Is that an other problem of WD?

Thank you for your help in advance

All the bests,
Algol


----------



## swain90 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is this with all .mkv and .mp4 files or just a small ammount because I've found some of my .mkv files play and some just play sound or just video which is a codecs issue


----------



## archie32037 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am also a noob ... i am also having trouble with mkv files.
i get picture but no sound ... thats playing a 1080.mkv from my WDBACC XXXX HBK via hdmi (good quality 3D compliant cable)to my HD TV.
from reading previous posts i understand its most likely a codec problem.... what i need help with is how do i resolve this problem.
any help greatly appreciated ... please go easy with me im almost 70 and not exactly a techie (if thats the correct spelling). thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

anti2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had the same problem with WD Elements Play. I used a cheap hdmi cable between the WD Elements Play and my TV and experienced that the movie was not playing smoothly.
> (But The mkv file I was playing with the device plays smoothly on other player even on my computer. )
> ...


HDMI cables typically work or they don't. The playback issue is simply a difference in the playback abilities of the chipset (ie: codecs) in the TV versus the WD Elements. As noted, not ALL mkv files will play or play properly, the file specs need to be supported by the player.

As for the "black box", it's likely some sort of notification from the WD Elements. I've not used one, so I'm not exactly sure what it would be.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

archie32037 said:


> I am also a noob ... i am also having trouble with mkv files.
> i get picture but no sound ... thats playing a 1080.mkv from my WDBACC XXXX HBK via hdmi (good quality 3D compliant cable)to my HD TV.
> from reading previous posts i understand its most likely a codec problem.... what i need help with is how do i resolve this problem.
> any help greatly appreciated ... please go easy with me im almost 70 and not exactly a techie (if thats the correct spelling). thanks in advance.


The file likely uses an unsupported audio codec. Either not supported by the player, how the player is configured, or not supported by the hardware connected to the WD.


----------

